# oscommerce/shopping cart spreadshirt integration



## Major_Grooves (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi all,

I'm working on a new version of my site so that the t-shirts can be better categorised according to language etc.

I already have an HTML design of the site made up that I like, but I don't have a clue how to integrate it with any shopping cart software.

I want to have my site so that when you click on the link /swedish-tshirts.html you are taken to the page which uses this filename and which lists all the Swedish t-shirts.

I've installed oscommerce to my server, but I have no idea of how to start with it so that specific items are on specfic filename pages. i.e. so all the t-shirts I put in the category 'swedish t-shirts' would appear on the page /swedish-tshirts.html

I hope that makes sense! Has anybody any idea of how to start? Or is there a different solution other than OScommerce I should be looking at?


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

hi, osCommerce has board with lots of info, plug ins etc...

you may be able to change file name extentions from PHP to html or whatever from one single command at server level or may be even within your .htaccess file..... this way the PHP file names could be HTML files names... i think   

some times i'm lost in lingo....does that make sense ?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think oscommerce might be overkill for a spreadshirt shop.

Seems like other spreashirt shops have done this with regular HTML or php includes (using the sections that spreadshirt creates by design type).


----------



## Major_Grooves (Apr 26, 2005)

Rodney said:


> I think oscommerce might be overkill for a spreadshirt shop.
> 
> Seems like other spreashirt shops have done this with regular HTML or php includes (using the sections that spreadshirt creates by design type).


Yeah I've come to the saem conclusion. A friend is going to help me design a better solution.

All I'm really looking for is a database backed method of organising the site.


----------



## frommarz (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm looking for an alternative solution to OsCommerce for a small retail webstore, as well. Make sure you post again if you find one that you like


----------



## springcart (Sep 7, 2008)

A new shopping cart to take a look at is Magento. It is an open source shopping cart. Very powerful like OSCommerce yet very user friendly on the back end.

What I didn't like about OSCommerce was that you had to manually do everything like add pages and all of the modules.

I just had Magento installed on my site. I don't sell tshirts but I have seen a shop that does and it works beautifully.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

frommarz said:


> I'm looking for an alternative solution to OsCommerce for a small retail webstore, as well. Make sure you post again if you find one that you like


 
Hi. Maian Cart is a good easy solution, that is easy to set up. It only takes payments by PayPal, but it is well featured and totally FREE.


----------

